# 100 Purple Garlic Bulbils 1 Doz Egyptian onion bulblets Sets!



## romysbaskets

I am offering 100 of my Purple Striped hardnecked garlic bulbils, these are size small. Then I am adding 12 Egyptian Onion bulblets clipped off and dry ready to plant plus a 100 plus count pack of Orange Oriental Poppy seeds for... $10 plus $6 shipping= $16.00 total. While supplies last, this is a nice little bargain. You can plant the E/O onions now and the garlic bulbils plus poppy seeds in the Fall. 

I will start out with one dozen sets available. After I fill that in my count, I will then repost what I have left. This year I had a buyer from Canada buy a very large order of bulbils in advance, been doing this three years running. They have become part of his wine package at his store. 

I accept paypal, or post office money orders or carefully concealed cash. 

You can order on this page, pm me or email me at [email protected]

The Egyptian Onion topsets look like this:










Garlic bulbils while on the garlic stem:










You can eat the garlic the first season and cook with the scapes...they will be 1 to 1 1/2 inches with average care. The following year, you can achieve 2 1/2 inch size with average care and good soil. The next year, they can max at up to 4 inches across. There are some HTers that have grown this type to a half pound!

This is one of mine at over 3" wide.










The Orange Oriental Poppy flower seeds are a vivid color:










Just a sunset to share....


----------



## Wolfy-hound

Do these do well in hot weather?


----------



## romysbaskets

Wolfy-hound said:


> Do these do well in hot weather?


The hard necks do best in the cooler states but I have a different offer in mind for you. Pm on its way.


----------



## fireliteca

How hard is it to ship to Canada? I'd be interested in the garlic and the Egyptian onions but not the poppies-fireliteca


----------



## romysbaskets

fireliteca said:


> How hard is it to ship to Canada? I'd be interested in the garlic and the Egyptian onions but not the poppies-fireliteca


My large order on bulbils the past three years has been out of Canada all were received. I just sent an order of these bulbils with the onion top set bulblets to Canada, and they were received just fine. The cost was higher to ship. I will pm you, thanks!


----------



## BarbadosSheep

will they do well in south carolina?


----------



## romysbaskets

BarbadosSheep said:


> will they do well in south carolina?


Yes, you can plant them there, this particular type will do well if planted in the Fall in fertile loamy soil. They do great in pots too.


----------



## romysbaskets

Down to five sets at this time!


----------



## Dustin

I will take you up on that good little deal if still available? This would be to central SC.

100 Purple Striped hard necked garlic bulbils; 12 Egyptian Onion bulblets and a 100 plus count pack of Orange Oriental Poppy seeds for $16.00 total via paypal to [email protected]?


----------



## romysbaskets

Dustin said:


> I will take you up on that good little deal if still available? This would be to central SC.
> 
> 100 Purple Striped hard necked garlic bulbils; 12 Egyptian Onion bulblets and a 100 plus count pack of Orange Oriental Poppy seeds for $16.00 total via paypal to [email protected]?


Yes they are still available! I will pm you!

4 sets left~


----------



## romysbaskets

All paid orders are sent out, those mailing payments, yours are reserved. 

There are only *two orders* remaining!~


----------



## NamasteMama

I would like to order please. Will these do ok in pots?


----------



## Wolfy-hound

Sorry I didn't post, My custom order arrived great! Thank you again!


----------



## 95bravo

I sent you a PM.


----------



## romysbaskets

NamasteMama said:


> I would like to order please. Will these do ok in pots?


I pmd you!


----------



## romysbaskets

95bravo said:


> I sent you a PM.


I pmd you back!


----------



## stamphappy

Any of your special left Romy?


----------



## romysbaskets

stamphappy said:


> Any of your special left Romy?


I have just *one set left*, sorry I was out on the road.  I still have mailed payments pending. After that I will re evaluate.

Thank you asking!


----------



## stamphappy

I'll take that last set then. I just sent you the money via paypal. Thank you! Peggy


----------



## romysbaskets

stamphappy said:


> I'll take that last set then. I just sent you the money via paypal. Thank you! Peggy


Thank you so much Peggy!

Sold out til further notice...

Thanks folks!


----------



## 95bravo

I guess my postal curse has struck again, unless my order has yet to be sent. :hammer::hammer:


----------



## romysbaskets

95bravo said:


> I guess my postal curse has struck again, unless my order has yet to be sent. :hammer::hammer:


I just sent the last ones out including yours today priority mail. I usually mail once a week on Wed but I was able to mail it on a Monday.


----------



## 95bravo

I received my box today, thank you.


----------



## stamphappy

I received my box yesterday. Thank you!


----------

